# Positive or negative?



## Suprise21x

Hi ladies,
Would you say these are positive??
The line stays there then in fades after half hour
The pic with 4 tests... the top two I done afew days ago and the bottom two I did this afternoon.
The video was of the same bottom 2 tests i took today.

I'm so confused as they don't seem to be getting darker x


----------



## DobbyForever

I believe I see them, but if they haven't darkened over two days then I would call them negative. You can always see if your doctor will do a blood test for you, but if it was a true positive then I'd expect the lines to be clearer. FXed though you're not out until the witch shows


----------



## Suprise21x

Done this tonight ...fxs! X


----------



## DobbyForever

I see it. Fxed. Do you have a different brand to test?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. Good luck :)


----------



## Suprise21x

Does anyone know why this has happened to my test!?


----------



## Bevziibubble

It could be a dye run. Some of them do that.


----------



## Suprise21x

Bevziibubble said:


> It could be a dye run. Some of them do that.

Now it looks like this .... but its kind of out of the time frame lol 


I know they it says discard after time frame but I'm clinging on to every hope and can't help but look lol .... this was half an hour after it was taken x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can definitely see something. Good luck for your next test :)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

It could be the start of something!


----------

